# My stick insects are killing eachother...HELP



## sticky1234 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hii,

A while back I got 22 baby indian stick insects, I know thats a lot but I had a big tank and everything was going fine. But now they're big and everything used to be alright, but a few days ago I noticed my stick insects were shedding wrong and some lost legs (I even found one that had lost all of his legs but was still alive). 

I did notice they were all hanging from the top off their terrarium/aquarium and some were hanging on other stick insects so I thought maby its overpopulation. So I took out all of the injured insects and put them in an old cage, and some other species that were living with them (who seemed to be fine) got a different cage too.
I thought it was fine now, but last night I saw two stick insects 'fighting' and one looked like he was trying to bite the other in its legs. So i split them up and it seemed to be good but this morning when I woke up I found another stick insect missing 3 legs and their antennas. 

Does anyone mabye now how I can prevent this because right now I have several stick insects missing legs and I really don't know what to do!

Thanks,
Sticky1234


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

No clue mate but i'd stop keeping them together until you figure it out or someone can give some good advice.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Hanging from the top of the enclosure would suggest molting, do you spray mist the enclosure at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky1234 (Jun 10, 2018)

Dungbug said:


> Hanging from the top of the enclosure would suggest molting, do you spray mist the enclosure at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, since the humidity in my room is very low I spray my enclosure almost every day.


----------

